# college students: anyone registered with your school's disability services?



## blue the puppy

if not, i would strongly urge you to. i've been having a really difficult time lately with SA and depression, and i got a failing grade in a class. also, im a doctoral student who has to put together a candidacy committee -- which for someone with SA, as you can imagine, is torture because i have to ask people to be on my committee.

i met with DSS (disability support services) awhile ago and didn't get anywhere, so i met with the director yesterday and she was amazing. she offered to accompany me to a meeting with the head of graduate studies in my department to sort everything out. she also helped me write the email to the head of grad studies asking her for a meeting.

anyways. just wanted to put that positive experience out there and urge you to take advantage of the services your school has to offer. if you have difficulty speaking in class, or speaking to professors, or concentrating and getting assignments done in time, DSS can probably help you.


----------



## Aquarius15

Thank you so much for the information. I'm definitely going to look into this service.


----------



## gorbulas

my first try attending college didn't go as well but for the 2nd time at college I registered with the disability services but I never needed them. i graduated without me asking for their help for anything major. i think i did have to go to meet with them every once in a while though but at their request. i had therapy before i went back to college though and that must have helped a bit.

edit: agh, I should have registered with the disability services again. now I am failing out of school this time around.


----------



## jeff almighty

I've thought about it mainly to get extra time on tests. I do really well on projects and home work and anything I know I can take my time on. When it comes to tests, I have a hard time concentrating and such due to the timed environment. I typically do well on the parts I finish, but I rarely finish tests =/.


----------



## seafolly

I'm glad someone helped you! My university's disability did nothing but harm. I like hearing positive stories to know this is not the norm.


----------



## Tentative

Thanks for this post. It urged me to check out my university's webpage, and I found out some stuff which could be beneficial to me. Now I feel a bit more positive about meeting up with a counselor in order to discuss my problems.


----------



## Neptunus

***Stickied with OP's permission***


----------



## iluvpurpleandpugs

Good info for today's college students. I could qualify for special services, as I have been diagnosed with Asperger's Syndrome, as well as Generalized Anxiety Disorder, but I choose not to. The main reason is that I feel that I can still handle myself well in the normal classroom and I feel that if people knew that I had special testing conditions, a lot of questions would be asked, and I really don't want to have to explain anything to others. However, if it ever gets so bad that I can't manage it anymore, I will consider it.


----------



## blue the puppy

iluvpurpleandpugs said:


> The main reason is that I feel that I can still handle myself well in the normal classroom and I feel that if people knew that I had special testing conditions, a lot of questions would be asked, and I really don't want to have to explain anything to others.


i definitely understand that, but it's against the law (at least in the USA) for professors, etc. to press for info about your disability beyond what is provided by DSS. that being said, i totally can respect not going to disability services if you don't feel you need it. all the best to you


----------



## odd_one_out

This is good information. I suggest it to members now and then but don't think most pay attention. I went through most of university (3 degrees) without it and it was hellish. I later got diagnosed with mainly SAD, Asperger's and GAD. 

These conditions had a severe impact on my studies. I'd be too anxious to start assignments or submit them much of the time. I couldn't attend to lectures or instructions because of problems following verbal communication. I also couldn't understand written instructions because the comprehension issues extended to that (but when left to my own devices was very practical). I couldn't manage my time properly. I couldn't do speeches - it was physically impossible because I shook so violently at the prospect I couldn't stand up or speak.

I had a deep social naivety and people who should've known better took advantage. I took things literally and couldn't always tell when they were doing it. I was assumed to be of inferior intelligence, and when I averaged A towards the end of the 1st degree, they made out it wasn't my ability but the system. There's more I won't go into. 

I never asked for help, and any that was given was damaging for the above reason. I couldn't talk in tutorials. I couldn't work in groups. I had no one to speak to on my course and others would work on individual assignments together whereas I was left alone. 

I had debilitating problems with mood regulation and would walk out frequently in a meltdown. Sensory problems and anxiety interfered daily. I'd be extremely tense in class because of SAD and having eyes on the back of my head - my neck would shake.

When I did get help through disability I was almost finished with education and they could only provide a little help that barely scratched the surface. The issues were very severe. But, it did get my department to take me much more seriously just through being registered with those services.

Glancing at my academic record, you'd never know I'd had any problem. A psychiatrist asked how my diagnoses were compatible with that level of education, and I summarised the above.


----------



## lkkxm

Hmmmmmmmm......


----------



## destroyX

I think it's great that there are services like this out there. Thanks for the info.


----------



## squidlette

I work for my school's disability resource center as a note-taker. I've applied for services with them before, due to crappy eyesight, but it didn't pan out. I never thought to apply for mental health stuff, mainly because I have no desire whatsoever to go down the treatment path these days. I'm doing better on my own.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Yes


----------



## unknown123

If I attended the local university I'd be too afraid to register with them after hearing about the things that have happened there.


----------



## NeuroGabu

It is something I have thought about, though I have my doubts that I would be able to qualify in the first place, let alone something I'd really want to do.


----------



## larki

I have registered with them at my college, but they're very patronizing, and the head of the support service was only interested in benefiting the college image, rather than my wellbeing. Instead I regularly go and see my form tutor, she's so lovely. She actually made the effort to research SA unlike the disability service


----------



## thewall

I'm working on getting registered after having an anxiety attack during an exam.


----------



## Lasair

I can't really register with my college for having SA because of the nature of my course, but I have told occupational health about my social anxiety (not the rest). I am registered with disability services for my dyslexia which really helps with my SA as most of my SA stems from believing I am to stupid, but now because I am getting help with my written work I am doing a lot better in that sense. 

Very good advise!


----------



## Miss Apprehensive

I probably should but I'm too embarrassed and afraid. I'm just trying my best without it.


----------



## laura024

I denied accommodations offered to me.


----------



## Kaylee23

I practically live there because the support specialist is my asl club's advisor and she's like a mom to me (plus this guy that works down the hall is gorgeous *drool*) but I never really thought that I could get any accommodation that could help me.


----------



## 0lly

This is very good advice. I've suffered from depression, SA and I suspect GAD, during all my time at university. 

The disability service could have really helped me, for instance I'm too nervous to turn up to tutorials, where you have to work in groups. I skipped an entire module because it was group work based. And I'm generally always nervous or mortally worried about something.

I've got one year left on my degree now, and when the semester starts in September, I must talk to the disability office while its not too late.


----------



## silentk

I didn't know SA could fall into that service - that's really good news to hear! My orientation is next month, so I'll make sure to ask someone about it! Thanks for the heads up!

-K


----------



## TravisBickle

Yes, and I have thankfully received a few accommodations that will make university much easier for me to bear.


----------



## cm748040

Are you saying that your university will make accommodations for people with SAD? Do most universities? I've been limiting my options for graduate school to online programs only because of my SA. Will you still have to defend a dissertation/thesis? If so, did they make some sort of accommodation? Thanks so much and good luck, mate. 

-C


----------



## blue the puppy

cm748040 said:


> Will you still have to defend a dissertation/thesis? If so, did they make some sort of accommodation?
> 
> -C


i will have to do a dissertation. im not sure of accommodations yet for the dissertation. it will be awhile before i get to that point in my grad school 'career'


----------



## cm748040

You are a brave person. Are you aware of any accommodations for people who cannot give oral presentations or take oral exams? How have you dealt with public speaking throughout your collegiate career?


----------



## blue the puppy

public speaking doesn't bother me much. my problem is more with interpersonal relationships. i'm not aware of accommodations for oral exams/presentations, but im sure they exist.


----------



## odd_one_out

Accommodations I received for presentations and oral exams included being allowed to present to the professors alone and a computer to type my answers during an oral exam in case my speech failed (and being allowed to specify beforehand a list of what I needed such as frequent breaks and unambiguous instructions).


----------



## the fella

I honestly find it easier to work things out with my professors individually. Most are surprisingly accommodating and nice about it. If I encountered a professor who wasn't so accommodating and I couldn't drop their class, I'd probably register with disability services then.


----------



## bunnyy

It sucks that social anxiety gets in the way of getting help, haha. 
I'm definitely going to try and talk to my uni's counselilng options... not a disability service, but i've got two resits for exams that I failed in my first year due to the fact that I just couldn't manage going to lectures every day. I did get really high marks in all of my coursework (which I could do at home), but my exams definitely suffered. My second year's going to be harder and I can't face another year like this.


----------



## yogurtxx

I'm planning on contacting DSS when I get an official diagnosis..


----------



## iwanttobenormal

I didn't know they considered SA to be a disability. I kind of feel like they'd be condescending or say "suck it up"


----------



## queenbanana

Wouldn't that stay in your record though?
I wouldn't want potential employers looking at my file stating that I suffer from SA. Definitely not. I am not disabled. We are not disabled. I'll get over this soon enough!


----------



## yna

I am but not for my Social Anxiety. Do you know if they will still help or offer accommodations even if I've never been officially diagnosed though? I want to go look into this now, thanks for the info.


----------



## AndieAllie

I applied to my school's disability services program, and they've offered me a few accommodations, but I'm studying to be a personal support worker (not my choice of study, but whatever), so they can't accommodate me for skill evaluations which is what I'm really struggling with 

Other than that, I think the accommodations I have are pretty reasonable (I can videotape or tape record presentations, I can write tests in a separate room, etc.). I would encourage anyone who has these services available at school to take full advantage of them because it's really helped ease some of my anxieties.


----------



## Openyoureyes

i think you have to be diagnosed with sa...which is a really big step for me if i ever get diagnosed.. i just don't really have the guts to speak to anyone about my problems etc.  so i don't think i could have register because there's no proof i have sa


----------



## lucyinthesky

I have: I got given a MacBook, a fund for non-core textbooks, (don't ask how the last two are relevant!) a mentor to speak with weekly, and all my tutors are aware of my issues. Amongst other things. It's certainly worth it.


----------



## Myluckystar

I wish I had gotten some proper help last semester. My grades did suffer thanks to my anxiety issues. =/


----------



## Parameter

I am registered with disability services but for stuttering. I get exempted from all oral presentations. It was well worth it.


----------



## Ai

I've never bothered trying. As far as what I've read and heard offhand from others, my particular university probably wouldn't really consider SA within their range of qualifying "disabilities" and I'm not really sure what kind of accommodations they could offer anyway.


----------



## ariannehowell

I am glad that you were treated right for this school and they were amazing when they offer a help. I am proud to see people who has this kind of disability but very willing and open for help.

_______________________________
Child Development Adelaide


----------



## Freiheit

I don't think my school would take me seriously unless I had an official note from a doctor saying I have crippling SA and I haven't even been officially diagnosed. This one girl that goes to my college and has bipolar disorder said that the lady gave her a hard time registering for it, as if they don't want to believe that mental disorders are legitimate or something.


----------



## No more Elysium

Freiheit said:


> I don't think my school would take me seriously unless I had an official note from a doctor saying I have crippling SA and I haven't even been officially diagnosed. This one girl that goes to my college and has bipolar disorder said that the lady gave her a hard time registering for it, as if they don't want to believe that mental disorders are legitimate or something.


I'm sorry to hear that, they should take it seriously. At my university they are very cool with it. I spoke with my study advisor and told her about my situation (BDD), and she referred me to a psychologist. We had a chat and a couple of days later I received a letter which ask teachers to be lenient with my attendance due to special circumstances. Besides that I can make use of the psychologist related to the university if I wish to. They will even support me financially if I get delayed because of this illness (they see my issues as an illness, which is a real support).


----------



## Freiheit

No more Elysium said:


> I'm sorry to hear that, they should take it seriously. At my university they are very cool with it. I spoke with my study advisor and told her about my situation (BDD), and she referred me to a psychologist. We had a chat and a couple of days later I received a letter which ask teachers to be lenient with my attendance due to special circumstances. Besides that I can make use of the psychologist related to the university if I wish to. They will even support me financially if I get delayed because of this illness (they see my issues as an illness, which is a real support).


Well that's good. I guess it depends what school you are at. I'm at a 2 year one and I'll be leaving it very soon anyways, so I'm not too worried about it at this point.


----------



## whattothink

Nope, but they had a box on the application which said, "Do you suffer from mental illness", to which I filled in.


----------



## slushie87

I'm planning on helping out with the hearing impaired students but I didn't know I could register as well.


----------



## ShyApple

Yeah I got assistance now as well. I used to hate getting it because I felt like other people deserve it more than I do but now I am happy.


----------



## kittycat720

To those of you who have received services: What were they? Have you ever had professors who refused to offer accommodations?

I am a junior in college and thought about doing this at the beginning of the semester, but I decided not to because I didn't think my SA would be considered a disability. I'm not sure what accommodations I could receive. I'm an English major, so many of my classes are centered on discussions in which I'm required to participate. Since a portion of my grade is based on my classroom participation, I'm worried nothing could be done about my anxiety in those situations. I've tried to work things out with individual professors before (I emailed one before each class with things I'd noticed in reading and thought maybe we could discuss in class, and that ended up working out fine), but I'm also not comfortable talking to my professors one-on-one. I'm getting a C in a class, and it's being pulled down by my participation grade. I hate that I have to balance the rest of my grade out over that (I had a class last semester in which participation was 40% of my grade, and I think I said maybe two things in the twelve-week period - that was awful, but I talked to my professor and somehow pulled through with a B+, though I have no idea how that happened). I'm just worried I won't be able to receive any sort of accommodations given class participation is such a significant portion of my grade.

I'm also in counseling, so I'm sure my psychologist could provide proof that I have SA if you guys think it's a good idea. I'll check with her too.


----------



## jackbruns28

I did. You really don't get jack from their services where my local community college is located. I pretty much got time and a half on exams and that's pretty much it. Oh, I did at least get priority registration. So that's cool.


----------



## depressedkat

I didn't know that it was considered a disability? Do you have to have a therapists diagnoses? What exactly do they help with. I don't need more time during test, but i have anxiety with starting homework and it's hard to concentrate. I also can not talk to my professors. I can't ask for help either, i get too embarrassed. I don't have friends in my classes because i am too afraid to talk to anyone so i keep to myself and so i never have anyone to work with on assignments either.


----------



## caius timidus

I decided against disability accommodations because it appears that the best way to reduce social anxiety is through exposure to feared situations, and all of the accommodations I could think of involved being excused from situations that I tend to avoid. Instead, I decided to to try and deal with anxiety provoking class situations, which don't happen very often in my field of study and I can usually endure. That being said, I would not discourage anyone from using disability services. My main problem was always making friends rather than making adequate progress in school.


----------



## Bradleyford

Hmmm... Seeing as I'm not technically diagnosed with anything I don't think I would qualify. Though it would be nice to have someone there to help me talk to my professors and help me remember to do my homework. I can't even approach my professors's offices to discuss anything with them, it's too nerve racking...
My friend has suggested it to me though. First things first though... I need therapy, which is free at my school ^^ Unfortunately I'm too afraid to schedule an appointment with them too. Maybe if my friend came with me...


----------



## adambould

I tried in the first few weeks of being registered on my undergrad course, but it never went anywhere. The woman I saw treated it like an exotic disease! She tried to set up all these meetings with health professionals and gave me half a tree of papers to sign and return with documentation, which really didn't do anything for my anxiety. Or my desire to speak to her again


----------



## TheTraveler

You can do that?! Is that really possible? if so how do I go about that?


----------



## NoHeart

Used to be, not anymore though.


----------



## Letmebe

I can register but I refuse to, my pride gets in my way though I know of many people who are helped through such services..
That I know of only because I overhear them talk about it.


----------



## PaxBritannica

I'm registered/was registered with my uni disability service, they did/do f* all. I, on the week I quit uni (liverpool, uk), learned there was a psychologist on campus for student problems and started to see him, but by the time he'd assessed me and I'd begun to regularly see him it was weeks later and much coursework had gone and I'd failed them. In short: disability services are crap. Ask if your uni has a psychologist to be referred to


----------



## cybernaut

No, but I don't see why I've never looked into it.I'm actually a note taker for this girl who is literally mentally disabled in my World Politics class. I wonder how Disability in general will work out for severe mental disorders. I literally clam up and get into intense mute/panic attack mode during class discussion


----------



## Wusan

I think I'll look into it when I go back to school in the fall. My english prof actually suggested it to me. I don't want to end another test in tears...


----------



## trs18

I haven't been diagnosed by a doctor, and I doubt that they will take my word for it.


----------



## Nono441

No. I don't feel I deserve disability assistance, because I am not really disabled. I'm just depressed, don't have problems with my classes (at least not yet) and am not experiencing too much anxiety at uni (most of my classes are technical stuff, not social stuff). So even if I was somehow eligible for it, I'd feel horribly guilty.

I'd rather they give that assistance to the guy in the wheelchair or whatever, they probably need it infinitely more than I do.


----------



## GreenRoom

I am registered but I haven't asked for any assistance. I find it helpful just in case SA gets severe and the depression stops me from completing assignments. It's hard to stomach whether or not you deserve it but in the end you do have a disability that makes it harder sometimes to learn (at least for me anyways).


----------



## AceEmoKid

The DDS is being really tricky at my school. In order to continue therapy over in uni, I have to get a new psych eval, and a bunch of rec letters. It's also hard getting services for my other disabilities (long story, my mum fought years with the school board throughout my grade school years, but there was a lot of personal bias due to her relations in the board and I only ended up with little help) without getting updated reports. Reports from specialists that are no longer available, unless we drive to a different state or something @[email protected] Long story short, to prove any of my issues, they have to have to be pretty major and be proved in recent reports. *sighs* Oh, the troubles us disabled folks face haha.


----------



## AceEmoKid

Cerberus said:


> I'm considering it. I sent an email to one of my professors telling him that I couldn't rely on his verbal instructions due to concentration and anxiety issues. I requested reading material to make up for my deficit in this respect. *His response was to talk to the entire class about how some of us lack courage and how, if we have problems being too scared to participate, that we need to just grow up.*
> I also applied for a tutoring position. However, I believe I've made a mistake. I have a very hard time focusing when I'm around people. I'm trying to think of a good way to extricate myself from the situation without destroying my future.


Wow. This makes me enraged and also extremely discouraged. What lack of empathy on your teacher's part.

I notice a lot of other people are posting how unhelpful and/or discouraging their DDS is at their school, too. This totally bites. I feel for you guys.

If your DDS hasn't been helping or refuses to give you as much help as you need, I say keep pressing them, because after the long fight the reward (and relief) will be well worth it.

If you're intimidated, don't feel you deserve the help, or think your problems aren't severe enough to warrant help....still notify your school's services, or even your teachers if need be, so they are at least aware you have some level of difficulty. That way if you meet an obstacle down the road due to anxiety, and henceforth explain what caused it to the teacher, they won't think you're pulling an excuse out of your ***.

Good luck everyone.


----------



## leftnips

I'm registered with Disability Services at my college because of social anxiety. To be honest, the director flat out told me there isn't much they can do for me because meeting the accommodations for social anxiety suggested by my doctors would "take away our school's college experience." :roll

It's bull****. I'm easily triggered in class. I often skip classes or sit in the back and run out of class the second 'group work' or 'group discussions' begin. If I'm called out in class, instant panic attack and I'll skip the next two, three, or four classes for that course afterwards. :afr


----------



## Nono441

leftnips said:


> I'm registered with Disability Services at my college because of social anxiety. To be honest, the director flat out told me there isn't much they can do for me because meeting the accommodations for social anxiety suggested by my doctors would "take away our school's college experience." :roll
> 
> It's bull****. I'm easily triggered in class. I often skip classes or sit in the back and run out of class the second 'group work' or 'group discussions' begin. If I'm called out in class, instant panic attack and I'll skip the next two, three, or four classes for that course afterwards. :afr


Haha, same. In one of my lectures the lecturer took us by surprise by pairing us with whoever is sitting next to you and doing work with them for half an hour.

Needless to say I skipped every lecture of that course ever since, and probably until the end of term.

EDIT (a month and a half later): still haven't attended a single lecture. LOL


----------



## NHGIER

I registered with mine after the first year of attending. I was skeptical about doing it at first but now I'm glad I did.


----------



## calirook

I thought about it but I don't think I would qualify. And luckily my depression disappeared several weeks ago. I always wondered while I was a complete wreck of I could get some freebies to help me out somewhere however I doubt it because for one I am white and also I have some money. If the money completely runs out I'm probably SOL because I'm white anyways. heh


----------



## vitaminu100

I didn't think of registering with disability until the end of second semester, because I wanted to see if I could do an extra assessment to make up for absences. I didn't think I needed to be registered with them, or that my condition was severe enough, but they're good at my uni... even if you just have mild anxiety, you can sign up for it. They also have free counselling and stuff like that which is useful.


----------



## Bert Reynolds

This sounds like a good idea though I'm not officially diagnosed. Do you think universities would provide a psych/therapist for anyone in order to get officially diagnosed before getting accommodations?


----------



## Considerate

Ooh, I have to check this out. Must wait a year though..


----------



## Lokis Whispers

I had no idea you could do this. I've flunked out of college twice now due to missing too many classes because I would have an anxiety attack just thinking about any sort of oral exam or presentation. Whenever a professor mentioned anything related to getting up and talking in front of the class, it would screw up my entire semester.

My suspension ends this semester, so I'll go up and talk to disability services this time around.


----------



## anonymoussun

iluvpurpleandpugs said:


> Good info for today's college students. I could qualify for special services, as I have been diagnosed with Asperger's Syndrome, as well as Generalized Anxiety Disorder, but I choose not to. The main reason is that I feel that I can still handle myself well in the normal classroom and I feel that if people knew that I had special testing conditions, a lot of questions would be asked, and I really don't want to have to explain anything to others. However, if it ever gets so bad that I can't manage it anymore, I will consider it.


That's the way I felt about being handed out modified tests during my high school years.


----------



## penguin runner

I have and I found it very relaxing to have just talked to them. I had to use their services once but could usually talk to my professors directly and they would understand, but it was nice to know they would have my back when things were at their worst for me. I recommend at least talking to the disability services at your university or college if you can, just in case and so that if you ever do need them it won't be as anxiety provoking when you'll already be stressed. The school psychiatrist recommended doing that to me, and I'm glad she did. More support in your corner even if you don't use it, is very nice.


----------



## Tumbling Destiny

I highly recommend everyone try visiting their school's disability resources. I have found them to be tremendously understanding and helpful. The woman who did my intake interview completely understood my frustrations and struggles, and was able to offer me learning and testing accommodations based on what is, in my opinion, very little documentation for anxiety and depression (a note from a therapist or psychological evaluator sufficed). It was honestly very eye-opening when I learned that learning issues aren't the only type of thing that can qualify you for learning accommodations.


----------



## PressOnBrah

Cerberus said:


> I'm considering it. I sent an email to one of my professors telling him that I couldn't rely on his verbal instructions due to concentration and anxiety issues. I requested reading material to make up for my deficit in this respect. His response was to talk to the entire class about how some of us lack courage and how, if we have problems being too scared to participate, that we need to just grow up.
> 
> I also applied for a tutoring position. However, I believe I've made a mistake. I have a very hard time focusing when I'm around people. I'm trying to think of a good way to extricate myself from the situation without destroying my future.


Did you confront him? I would be swearing him out after class...


----------



## thecrazy88

I never did, because I didn't think I would need help or that there was anything they could do if I did. I thought about it when I broke my arm, since I couldn't type. I think I'll look into it when I go back to school.


----------



## AberrantP3ngu1n

AceEmoKid said:


> If you're intimidated, don't feel you deserve the help, or think your problems aren't severe enough to warrant help....still notify your school's services, or even your teachers if need be, so they are at least aware you have some level of difficulty. That way if you meet an obstacle down the road due to anxiety, and henceforth explain what caused it to the teacher, they won't think you're pulling an excuse out of your ***.
> 
> Good luck everyone.


I wish I were brave enough to talk to my teachers... or just brave enough to seek help in general 
I haven't been officially diagnosed either, but I'm considering seeing a doctor during summer break. I don't have issues with taking tests though so I don't know how they'd even help me.


----------



## AceEmoKid

AberrantP3ngu1n said:


> I wish I were brave enough to talk to my teachers... or just brave enough to seek help in general
> I haven't been officially diagnosed either, but I'm considering seeing a doctor during summer break. I don't have issues with taking tests though so I don't know how they'd even help me.


Which is why I opted for email. Your professors probably have their email addresses printed on the class syllabus or displayed somewhere on your school website.

I have been officially diagnosed for a few things, but the main diagnoses that would have helped my case (GAD and ADD) were diagnosed so long ago that my school's disability services said I had to get psychologically reevaluated to see if I still even had the disorders and what the current prognoses were. Inconvenient, since the school year was starting in under a month by the time we appealed for services; my old psychiatrist and psychologist moved away, so I couldn't renew the reports with them, and all new centers we were looking at were booked for quite a while (insurance made our selection even narrower).

I did have one recent diagnosis (Asperger's) in letter format that we appealed for as well, but they said there wasn't enough information to give any services, and besides, "I have a history of excellent grades, therefore I obviously don't need any help." :roll I don't even want to think about how idiotic and unprofessional my school's DSS is. Sigh.

It's still worth the appeal and trying to get a diagnosis during summer. Best of luck. Make sure that you explain your situation as thoroughly as possible to your doctor, and if the DSS at your school so requires, ask your doctor to write an in depth letter of diagnosis AND prognosis. The more information there, the more DSS will be persuaded that you need services. Even beef up your problems if you need to.

The services I needed simply pertained to social aspects and attention/sequencing issues. I have short term memory, ADD, and an auditory sequencing disorder, therefore I would need some sort of agenda of assignments outlined in print for me by professors, and if they could not provide any visuals during lectures so I could actually understand the material, permission to audio record the class. My mum also asked if I could have someone experienced show me around campus and help me find my specific class locations, perhaps introduce me to my professors. As for the social aspect, my teachers would be informed by the DSS that I have GAD and AS that affect test anxiety, public speaking, and group interactions; therefore I might have an isolated test room and, possibly, alternate assignments for group assignments and private presentations just one on one between the professor and I.

I didn't get any of the services. I don't think it's just my school either.....it seems many universities mainly accommodate those who are physically disabled, meanwhile those with cognitive and emotional conditions are left helpless. It's such ****. God I ****ing hate the ignorance in this world. I do hope you get some help.


----------



## nothing to fear

I'm registered with the disability office. Specifically, I get accommodations for my inattentive ADHD and social anxiety. I find it very helpful because it I feel like it puts me on an equal footing since that immense barrier isn't there.
Accommodations I get:
-Time and a half for testing
-Testing alone (in a room)
-Alternative assignments for presentations (either written assignment instead, solo presentation in front of the prof, or I record it for them)


----------



## Princess Gustopher

I haven't ever gone to my schools disability services but with the upcoming fall semester I probably should see if we do have one and get set up there.

Last semester I was too depressed to do anything and completely just stayed home after missing 2 days since I was too nervous to even talk to the professors about anything.

I really should because my SA does hinder me but also other things (depression, dissociative identity disorder, bipolar disorder, panic disorder, ect.) heavily get in the way and make it hard for me to function at school some days.


----------



## catfreak1991

My own personal experience with the disability office at my school was underwhelming... they basically told me there was nothing they could do other than provide on-campus counseling. :|


----------



## Oblivio

I don't know I'd feel uncomfortable doing that. But it's ok I'm doing fine so far.


----------



## something there

I'm about to be. We'll see how it goes when I start the semester. Hopefully it calms my anxiety.

Does anyone know how much I can say to a counselor before they call my parents or the police or something? Or does it remain forever confidential?


----------



## P82

I've actually considered it. Not for SA, but ADHD-PI. I was only officially diagnosed with that at the end of 4 miserable years of High School. And as far as I'm concerned there isn't much that they can do to help me; I don't have problems with taking tests (besides focusing long enough to study) and I can stumble my way through presentations. 

Also talking to people is scary...


----------



## vania31415

I've looked into it but we need a form filled out by a professional, and I'm not really comfortable asking my psychologist to fill it out for me. I wish I was though, there have been times when it would have been helpful.


----------



## Eastwood

Hey, everyone, it seems as though many of you are struggling with the class related portion of college. I actually enjoy public speaking and class discussion because they are structured; I can also discuss class-related topics with other students rather comfortably. The part that is really affecting me is living on campus.

I have been dreading living on campus since middle school, and although classes haven't started yet, almost no returning students are here, and no one else is in my suite yet, I find that my stomach is actually in pain from SA, and I feel like I can't get away.

I've thought about seeking help through the school, but I'm worried they will just tell me to put myself out there, which I have been painfully attempting these past few days of orientation. 

Has anyone else had this problem at college and sought help, if so, was it useful?

Also, I am a transferring student from community college, which was bearable because I could commute. I have been thinking of moving back home and commuting to a nearby university, but don't want to stunt my social growth.

Has any one else tried this?


----------



## Icantw8

Me. I have Aspergers which qualifies for their disability program and I was able to use some of those benefits like priority registration for classes and taking an incredibly easy PE class called adapted activities.


----------



## Noork85

Hi.

This thread has been very encouraging. I know I have social anxiety because I had a very hard time in a speech class and that time i was unaware it was SA and I could actually receive assistance. I mostly ignored up until now because it's usually in speech settings I falter. But recently, I had to give a speech in my microbiology class and it was hell. I was unaware I could go to the disability department. I was giving my speech and shaking very violently and it was a total, total nightmare. I CANNOT do it again. i tried to explain this to my professor and his response was 'i have SA too, but you have to learn to overcome it.' He's a sweet guy so i'm sure he had no ill intent. Probably was caught off guard when he did see my speech. Saw him laughing at one point because he was shocked . Luckily he doesn't grade for how the speech is delivered but on the content. My content was fine.

Well, next semester I will be taking a community health class in which the professor requires not ONE but TWO speeches. And this dude totally grades on how the speech is given. I heard he's some what of a hard *****. there's no getting out of it. 

My question to you guys is, did you have to go to a psychiatrist or a health professional outside of school to get evaluated? I don't know if I have the money to do that. Or can I just go to my school disability center (Having trouble bringing myself to it) and they will evaluate me?

Thanks again!


----------



## SwtSurrender

blue the puppy said:


> if not, i would strongly urge you to. i've been having a really difficult time lately with SA and depression, and i got a failing grade in a class. also, im a doctoral student who has to put together a candidacy committee -- which for someone with SA, as you can imagine, is torture because i have to ask people to be on my committee.
> 
> i met with DSS (disability support services) awhile ago and didn't get anywhere, so i met with the director yesterday and she was amazing. she offered to accompany me to a meeting with the head of graduate studies in my department to sort everything out. she also helped me write the email to the head of grad studies asking her for a meeting.
> 
> anyways. just wanted to put that positive experience out there and urge you to take advantage of the services your school has to offer. if you have difficulty speaking in class, or speaking to professors, or concentrating and getting assignments done in time, DSS can probably help you.


I was reluctant to get help from these angels, I am glad my dad forced me, they help so much! I am forever a disability patient of the greater brighter future of my dreams. They got me accomodations and I am doing so much better in my classes it feels like I am succeeding and my grades show!

REPOST cuz it's important;
Even if you drop of of college, you can go back anytime, you can get financial aid at FAFSA and they help pay for classes and books if you qualify. Then you can enter a community college and take baby steps, you can work with the disability resources services like I did and they will talk to your teachers and tell them about your situation and offer accommodations for your social anxiety. Higher education will give you a brighter future.

My dad forced me to go to college right out of high school in 2008, he was authoritative and scary, and harassed me that if I don't go he will kick me out of the house and he will stop feeding me, and I was in my social anxiety issues and procrastination and probably also selective mutism, and trichotillomania, I was a nothing but I did what he told me, it made me stronger too, it made me so strong. I went to college with my social anxiety and my other problems, and I refused to get help from disability resources services in the beginning of my college, and also during my college, but then in the middle of my college my dad harassed me to go to a psychologist, psychiatrist, and get help for my disabling social anxiety cuz I used to depend on my dad way too much.

He harassed me about going to get help from psychologists, psychiatrists the same way he harassed me about going to college, he had to make the appointments for me, and everything, so he forced me to go in a way. He forced me to get help, so I got and they helped me alot and gave me meds too, so I took them one day when I decided, oh well what's the big deal I'll take them and change my sad life. And I did. So then after I was going to my psychotherapy I slowly started going into the possibility that I can use the disability resources services at my college, and one of the teachers talked to my psychologist about me and the teacher told the disability services about me and then I was famous.

So then I was with them and they helped me and I did better in my classes and my grades, because the disability people told the teachers my social anxiety and my disabling fear to interact socially. So the disability lady worked out accommodations with me and my teachers for me. My grades were so nice and they saw I am a smart student and I deserve to learn and go out there and study and learn just like any other piece of extroverted DNA that seems to have life way easier than us.

So now that I am on prozac again, cuz my bf took me off of it, cuz he is a retard********, I went to the disability lady by myself, before when I wasn't on prozac my dad had to talk for me, it was just to disabling for me. Now I talked to her and took care of business man, she said I gave her teary eyes lol, she was shocked by how prozacked I was. I still go to the disability resources services even if I am prozacked, they can help you man, don't have judgmental beliefs about the word "disability" like I used to, I made a quote for myself when I used to be and it went like this, "Just because I'm not social doesn't mean I have a disability." or something along the lines of that.

Good luck man, I'm still climbing up the college latter, hoping to transfer to university and live my dreams. :love


----------



## anxiousinthecity

Yup. I wouldn't imagine myself going off to college without having a support network in place, so far it's been very motivating and helpful.


----------



## VisualAttraction

I've actually been considering it because I get horrible test anxiety. I'm starting a new major and I do not want to work hard during the term and then screw up my GPA because of some anxiety. I'm afraid I won't be taken seriously or they'll see me as taking the easy way out because my anxiety is not terribly debilitating. I don't know...I most likely won't follow through with this :/ Just gotta find some way of getting over it.


----------



## jennyyyxo

i registered with the disability services at my university last semester. they were able to approve me for extra time on all the tests i take. 
it's definitely helped me so much and i'm glad that i was able to get it. also, i don't really feel any shame or embarrassment about it like i did in high school. i didn't really notice until this semester that a lot of other students in my classes are registered with the disability services too.


----------



## Sabreena

I actually went to my university's DSS today to get the forms for both psychological disability and learning disability. I have SA, depression, and possible ADHD, but who knows which of those is the problem? It sucks how you can hate yourself as much as you want, or shake with anxiety just from being in a room with people, but nobody cares unless it's causing you not to "function" well. Nobody *****ing said "You need special accommodations" in high school when I was making straight A's and 2220 SAT scores between suicide attempts and unhealthy dieting.

Yeah, my reluctance to get educationl help is partly due to denial ("I'm a SmartKid™, I don't need help.") and partly because of disillusionment with the system in general.

Now I'm screwed because I've lost my financial aid and don't want to depend on my parents any more than I already do. (Before, I had a work-study job and some grants which together made almost half my tuition, with my parents paying the rest & letting me live at home.)

Considering dropping out, actually.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sidhe

I'm going to have to given that, thanks to my medication, I can't actually write without my hands shaking. So, I've had to get it set up to take the tests on a laptop so that my handwriting can actually be read. 

And before someone says it, no, I absolutley cannot come off of my medication.


----------



## Restforthehopeless

I went to the director or my college's disability services and he told that there was basically nothing he could do. He even told me not to tell any of my professors about my social anxiety because they would have me kicked out of the program. Btw I'm a nursing student and apparently you can't be a nurse and have social anxiety.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## davidsmith121

Thank you so much for the information. we also help students as we provide best assignment writing service to everyone.


----------



## oursong

I didn't register with them until my very last semester.. I was relieved that they offered the ability to write exams in a special "distraction-free" environment, but then when I went there to write my exam, it was actually full of more distractions than the usual exam room. The desks were wobbling and squeaking, people were walking in and out, people were talking, laughing, and if I wanted help or another exam booklet, I had to wait like 10 minutes because the person wasn't paying any attention to us.


----------

